# Nodak Outdoors Giveaway Finalists!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here are the finalists from the "Name that Subtitle" thread. Deltaboy picked these himself.

We'll do this the same as always. If your number matches the final cent value of the close of today's Nasdaq...you win!

The winner will win a Nodak Outdoors Hat, T-Shirt, and your choice of the following:

1 Buck Gardner Double Nasty Duck Call
1 Canada Hammer II Goose Call
1 Quiktune Drop-Away 2000 Arrowrest (Right Handed)
1 Randy Anderson Hot Dog Predator Call
1 Bucks Grandslam Slate turkey call with Maple Striker (Buck Gardner)

Here are the top 10:

Top Ten: 

*1 - Ndm* - "That ones gonna itch when it dries. I reckon I done filled my pants."

*2 - Drjongy *- "I sure do like them there french-fried pertaters."

*3 - CuttinDaisies* - In the voice of Cartman, attempting to enter the
special Olympics. "Drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr."

*4 - Maverick *- 1 large pizza from the bar, 3 pickled eggs, 8 deer pepper
sticks, 13 Coors lights (the night before)......farting something that would
make deer guts smell good.....and your down wind of me taking my
picture.....

*5 - Flashboomsplash* - You go talk to her. I will stand over here and put
out the vibe. (D and Der)

*6 - Maple Lake Duck Slayer* - Franks and beans. Franks and beans.
(Something About Mary)

*7 - CoyoteBlitz *- Here's one: "Ask me about my weiner!" Accepted

*8 - Mallard* - "Hear that? (Scott taps his goose call on his head),That
was my skull. I am so wasted!" Fast times at ridgemont high

*9 - Hagfan72 *- Eeww, you're right!! Goose poop DOES taste like crap!!

*10 - Bandman* - You ever got caught whackin' it in the closet? 
Deltaboy, "No" 
Pretty good hiding place isn't it. 
Deltaboy, "heh heh heh"

Good luck everyone!

:beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrads MLDS!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats Maple Duck! :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks guys! :beer: The Christmas presents are still coming in! :lol:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Good job MLDS I was only one behind you.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

That was fun. But I did not like that so meny poop joke won. 30% were jokes about crap or poo.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

fargojohnson said:


> That was fun. But I did not like that so meny poop joke won. 30% were jokes about crap or poo.


Would you have been happier if there were more jokes were made about retards or "whacking it"? :lol: :wink:

Poop sells, bud! :beer:

After all, aren't most of us on here just overgrown kids who like to play in the snow and mud?

Can't wait for the next contest.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

heh, heh, heh :lol:

_This town Inspector for the state of Texas was sent to a small town in West Texas. He drove into the small town and parked his car. The first thing he saw was a Cowboy chasing a coyote down the street. The Cowboy caught the coyote and comensed having sex with it in broad daylight in the middle of the street.
The Inspector got all irate and said to himself, "I got to report this to the Sheriff."_

_He runs to the Sheriff's office next door. The Sheriff wasn't there. The Inspector walked outside, asked a person on the street where the Sheriff might be. The person said at that time of day, the Sheriff was always at the bar.So the Inspector went to the bar,walked in, saw the Sheriff standing at the bar. As he was going towards the bar, he noticed an old man in the corner whackin' off! This really upset him. He went over to confront the Sheriff.

He said, "Sheriff,I'm with the State. I've come to inspect your town. The first thing I see is a Cowboy chasing a coyote down main street; catching it, and comensin' to have sex with it! Then I come to find you to report it, and I see an old man in the corner whackin' off! How do you explain it?"

The Sheriff cocks his hat back and scratches his head, looked squarely at the Inspector and said, "You don't expect a man his age to catch a coyote do ya?"_


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

your right hagfan... poop sells, poop sells.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

fargojohnson said:


> That was fun. But I did not like that so meny poop joke won. 30% were jokes about crap or poo.


deltaboy picked the winners so I'm assuming you're poking fun at his sense of humor. :lol:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

thats funny he picked his own winners :beer:. i'm just saying that a few of that sound alike. i do how ever like #5 the bset.


----------

